# Two computers, One DSL modem



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

You guys will probably laugh since I'm sure this is going to be the dumbest question ever....but I have DSL in my home hooked up to my desktop PC via a modem-thingy (real technical huh??! LOL!) I recently purchased a Mac Laptop, and though I haven't gotten it yet, I will want to hook it up to the internet when I do. Now my question is, can I just hook the laptop into a phone jack? Do I have to run a phone line from the modem-thingy through the house to get internet to my laptop or is there an alternative? Will I have to install the INVIDIA software that comes with the modem(?) or will my computer automatically detect it when I hook it up, assuming that I have to hook it to the modem, or even if I don't?
Hopefully this isn't too confusing, but if you can't understand what I'm talking about here, I will try my best to clarify as needed. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Farmgirl22 said:


> *You guys will probably laugh since I'm sure this is going to be the dumbest question ever*....but I have DSL in my home hooked up to my desktop PC via a modem-thingy (real technical huh??! LOL!) I recently purchased a Mac Laptop, and though I haven't gotten it yet, I will want to hook it up to the internet when I do. Now my question is, can I just hook the laptop into a phone jack? Do I have to run a phone line from the modem-thingy through the house to get internet to my laptop or is there an alternative? Will I have to install the INVIDIA software that comes with the modem(?) or will my computer automatically detect it when I hook it up, assuming that I have to hook it to the modem, or even if I don't?
> Hopefully this isn't too confusing, but if you can't understand what I'm talking about here, I will try my best to clarify as needed. Thanks for the help!!


Yes--it is the dumbest question ever! 

No--just kidding Farmgirl. Some modems (not many) are a combination router and modem--you probably just have a modem in which case you will need to have a wireless router. The MAC probably has a wireless controller built in (your manual will tell you)--I don't know anything about MACs and don't know how they come equipped.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

BTW--how long have you had your DSL? Lots of times the DSL Company will hook up the router for you at no charge when they install the modem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As Mulder said you need a router, probably wireless. If you tell us the brand and model of your modem-thingy we may be able to determine whether it includes a router function.

Does the modem-thingy include an ethernet port (like a phone jack, but about twice as wide) or just a USB connection?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, I looked at my Modem....It's a ZOOM and the numbers that are listed on it are ADSL X5.
On the back of the modem, it has 5 "phone jacks" (maybe ethernet ports?). My desktop is hooked into one, another is what puts the signal in, and there is another connector that says USB on it, but it doesn't look like any sort of USB that I have seen, would that be what I would need for the wireless connection? A square-ish port with the two top corners angled inward and a square white thing in the middle?

Mulder, you must really think I'm retarded, since you are one of the ones that always answers my questions...LOL!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Ok, I looked at my Modem....It's a ZOOM and the numbers that are listed on it are ADSL X5.
> On the back of the modem, it has 5 "phone jacks" (maybe ethernet ports?). My desktop is hooked into one, another is what puts the signal in, and there is another connector that says USB on it, but it doesn't look like any sort of USB that I have seen, would that be what I would need for the wireless connection? A square-ish port with the two top corners angled inward and a square white thing in the middle?


Its a combo modem-router then. The problem, though, is its not wireless (if it was, it would have antennas to broadcast the signal. There are two things you can do. What I would do first is call your DSL company and ask if they will switch out that modem for a wireless--they may just do it for you and it won't cost anything.

Second, you can just buy a wireless router--that will hook into one of the ethernet ports (the 5 phone jacks) on the back of your modem-thingy and then it will broadcast a signal that your laptop will pick up. Its pretty easy to set up--usually comes with a CD that takes you through a few steps and you're on.



Farmgirl22 said:


> Mulder, you must really think I'm retarded, since you are one of the ones that always answers my questions...LOL!


Nah--Mulder answers all the pretty girl's questions! 

And to quote a well-known source here on TSG: "There is no such thing as a stupid question, but they are the easiest to answer!"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't want to pick a fight with your buddy Mulder  but if you end up buying a wireless router DO NOT follow the included instructions. Look in this forum (or just ask us) for a JohnWill post on 'connecting two SOHO broadband routers."

Yes, those wider-than-phone-jack ports with 8 (instead of the phone's 4) connectors are ethernet. You can connect more computers to them.

USB ports on printers, modems, cameras and other devices are as you describe--different than the ones on computers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This post? 

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, that one! Really sorry I neglected the upper case first letter and lost the last word of the title.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

ok, so I got my new computer, and I have it hooked up to the net ( I unplugged my desktop, just so that I could play with my new toy....hehehe) and after talking to my ISP, the only thing they could do to get both of my computers online was to sell me a wireless router(?). That would cost like $85 or something.....if I'm already paying $10 per month to "rent" a modem, would it be more economical to just buy a wireless router/modem, or would that be a waste of my time, since I don't know that my desktop will work on wireless? Should I just buy the wireless router, and hook my laptop into it?

My desktop is an eMachine T3092....I bought it like 2 years ago I think. maybe that will help determine whether or not it would be wireless networking capable....which I'm thinking it probably isnt.

I dunno, maybe you guys will have some useful information for me. Thanks again!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Mulder said, and I thought, that your modem-thingy is actually both a modem and a router. You should be able to connect both your computers (plus two more) at the same time and have them both accessing the internet at the same time. You probably have only one ethernet cable, so go buy another (cat5e, ethernet, network and patch are words you may encounter when shopping) and try that. They even carry some at Wal-Mart as well as Staples, Best Buy, CompUSA, Radio Shack and numerous other places.

Then, yes, buy a wireless router and connect it per post #8. You'll be able to find one for much less than $85--'cause John will probably now post his "Tech Bargains" post (I've already made half a dozen or more good buys using those links).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Deal News

Tech Bargains

More Stuff 4 Less

Ask and you will receive.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Farmgirl22 said:


> if I'm already paying $10 per month to "rent" a modem, would it be more economical to just buy a wireless router/modem, or would that be a waste of my time, since I don't know that my desktop will work on wireless? Should I just buy the wireless router, and hook my laptop into it?


Buy a modem and/or router or a combo because $10 a month is a ripoff--you'll pay more for that in a year then to just buy what you need.

Your desktop, or any computer for that matter, will work on wireless, it just needes a wireless adapter. For desktops, its just a PCI card that snaps into your motherboard. However, as I stated, your main computer should hard wired to the router/modem. In fact, its better if any computer to be hard wired simply because the connection is much more reliable. However, since you can't run network cables all over the house, and because laptops are portable, then wireless technology fills in the gap.

I have two desktops--ones downstairs and one upstairs and both are hard wired (i.e., connected by actual cables) to the router. Its always much faster to transfer stuff between my hard wired computers even though I'm using wireless G. My laptops are connected by wireless.

That reminds me--make sure you buy wireless "G" not "B" when you get that router.


----------

